# I broke out the Prewar bikes for an updated family photo



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's the Ballooners 1933-40

1936 Hawthorne Girls
1937 Elgin Red Bird
1938 Roadmaster Bent Tank
1940 Rollfast Long Tank
1939 Firestone Twin-Flex
1936 Zenith (Rollfast)View attachment 170879View attachment 170880View attachment 170881View attachment 170882View attachment 170879View attachment 170880View attachment 170881View attachment 170882
1939 Columbia Hanging Tank
1935 Hawthorne Flyer
1933 Elgin Blackhawk
1933 Rollfast

1935 Rollfast Moto being eaten by the vines


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice collection Chris. Bring out the Road Master to the next Coasters ride next Sunday.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Every nice machines.they look great all lined up. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking good! glad to see that Twin Flex back up and running. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 29, 2014)

*wow!*

Beautiful line up! You have a different bike for every day of the week. It was good hangin out and talking Elgins today.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2014)

*I stood on the deck railing today to take a better picture of all the tanks*

Here ya go.....


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice,real nice.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 30, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> 1935 Rollfast Moto being eaten by the vines




A few questions: 

Can I buy 'instant vine' locally as a deterrent to theft? 

Does it matter which type of vines you  use?

Is this the newest scientific, preferred ageing after full restoration process? 

Is there very much care required for vine growth, nutrients,  soil, water, climate conditions?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Can I buy 'instant vine' locally as a deterrent to theft?
> 
> ...




Your few questions answered:

Can I buy 'instant vine' locally as a deterrent to theft?* It's still in the experimental stage, but I did use it on the neighbors dog....it hasn't been seen since.*

Does it matter which type of vines you  use? Again, this is an experimental vine. * After testing it will be available everywhere but it needs to be tested one more time at Walmart on children that wondered away from thier parents and destroy the toy aisles*

Is this the newest scientific, preferred ageing after full restoration process? *This was our first thought but the only thing that aged so far was my wife that aged about 5 years due the the stress it cause her from me not trimming the vine the last two months.*

Is there very much care required for vine growth, nutrients,  soil, water, climate conditions?  *This is an amazing product, it grows virtually everywhere....dirt, sand, water and even grew in one in my friends Afro!*

We may even give the cabers the first shot at this product before it hits the market..stay tuned!

See below for the before and after pictures on the first 5 minutes of the vines work.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great collection!*

Thanks for sharing such a great collection of bikes!


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Can I buy 'instant vine' locally as a deterrent to theft?
> 
> ...






I believe in Florida this may be available to you as KUDZU!


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 1, 2014)

schwinnja said:


> I believe in Florida this may be available to you as KUDZU!





Yeah I was figuring those are Florida vines, as it looks like tropical plants in the photos too. , but maybe they can be hybrid,, into the KidsU instant vines for  restored bike ageing? I recall a very fast growing annual vine in Missouri that's also a pea verity.. 

And come to think on it,  I've seen piles of rusty bikes in those vines too.. Shesh! I got it now, the secret's  out! .. they must have been restored bikes too!.


----------



## drglinski (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful lineup!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Here's the Ballooners 1933-40
> 
> 1936 Hawthorne Girls
> 1937 Elgin Red Bird
> ...





Nice eye candy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

I'm adding a 1940 front and rear brake Schwinn to the mix and might be selling (parting) the Vine Bike.


----------

